# Spank Subrosa for FR??



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

On my Five-0, the rims aren't very strong. they are some xc off brand rims so i want some new ones that will hold up. I was looking at the spank subrosa for some fr, light dh and am. what do you guys think about them?? Any other rim/wheelset combos to look at in that price range??


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

best bang for the buck. Transition Rev 32's.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

I love my Subrosas. Real strong for their weight. I use them for DJ sessions, light DH, FR and AM. They can be a real pain in the ass when it comes to changing tyres though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

albertomannil said:


> best bang for the buck. Transition Rev 32's.


or azonic outlaws


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Performance Loco's


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

The U-18 Finnish downhill champion rode subrosas the whole 2008 season and they worked fine. Just a few small buckels on the rear rim during the whole season. He used from 1 to 1.5 bar both front and rear depending on the track.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Azonic Outlaws


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Subrosa's would be great on a Five-O. Some FYI...The new Subrosa has changed a little. The new Subrosa Evo is lighter (A little) and is 1mm shorter in the sidewall which makes it stiffer and tougher. The old Subrosa is now called the Tweet Tweet.

09 Subrosa Evo









08 Subrosa









09 Tweet Tweet


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Those green Subrosa's would look sweeeeet on my Norco XXXX...


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Subrosa's would be great on a Five-O. Some FYI...The new Subrosa has changed a little. The new Subrosa Evo is lighter (A little) and is 1mm shorter in the sidewall which makes it stiffer and tougher. The old Subrosa is now called the Tweet Tweet.


Hey, do you work for/with Spank? I've had really good experiences using Spank products(Lounge bars, Grips, Timer stem, Subrosas) and will continue to do so for a while... It really wouldn't hurt if the website was updated and more product info was available to the general public though. I'm really happy with my Subrosas. I've had more than enough tweaked landings where the rear wasn't straight and I've still rolled away and not had to true them. I've been running them for close to a year now. I'm now trying to get my local dealer to bring in a pair of the gold Royalas for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> Those green Subrosa's would look sweeeeet on my Norco XXXX...


...cause you know, green is the new white.  Have you seen the "gold foil" color? :thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

juanbeegas said:


> Hey, do you work for/with Spank? I've had really good experiences using Spank products(Lounge bars, Grips, Timer stem, Subrosas) and will continue to do so for a while... It really wouldn't hurt if the website was updated and more product info was available to the general public though. I'm really happy with my Subrosas. I've had more than enough tweaked landings where the rear wasn't straight and I've still rolled away and not had to true them. I've been running them for close to a year now. I'm now trying to get my local dealer to bring in a pair of the gold Royalas for me. :thumbsup:


Yes. I agree on the website but don't have control over it. Please send me input on what you would like to see. The new catalog is eons ahead of the old one. I would like to see the Flash on the site go bye-bye. Cody (SpankUSA on this forum and others) and me will be trying to better support riders here in the US.

If you liked the old stuff, wait till you see the new stuff. The Spike series of rims, stem, and bars are dope!

If your dealer has an issue getting those Royalas in, PM me. There are 13 left at BTI right now and than you will have to wait for the Subrosa EVO to come out.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Joel call me about the Aitken Jam and we can talk green Subrosa's too...


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the green Subrosas waiting to be built this winter. They are going to be my AM/FR wheels paired with Hope Pro II hubs. I can't believe they are already coming out with new rims, argh!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Yes. I agree on the website but don't have control over it. Please send me input on what you would like to see.
> 
> If you liked the old stuff, wait till you see the new stuff. The Spike series of rims, stem, and bars are dope!


Yes, that's exactly what I'd love to see on the site, the new stuff available to me. The Royala series has been out for some time now and all I see on the site are the same old stuff. Unless you guys have a different website where I could look over an updated catalogue?



The Agency said:


> If your dealer has an issue getting those Royalas in, PM me. There are 13 left at BTI right now and than you will have to wait for the Subrosa EVO to come out.


I'm not in America. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

You can look at the stuff at bti-usa.com but im tryin to get him to update the site. I ride for them and that chrome frame is what I ride I have the Tweet Tweet rims so last years subrosas, 

i love em now they are berlyer too but light so freeride for sure!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

well i need to see the prices on these babies before i commit but they sound promising.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

juanbeegas said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'd love to see on the site, the new stuff available to me. The Royala series has been out for some time now and all I see on the site are the same old stuff. Unless you guys have a different website where I could look over an updated catalogue...


This should work for you...https://www.bti-usa.com/public/manufacturer/SP


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, guys. The new stuff looks awesome.


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

How well do they work for tubeless ? I cant decide, the colors look nice. Would they be stronger since they are heavier than the 819? Perhaps between the 819 and the 823? Going on Hope hubs. Going tubeless for the first time and dont want to burp, i dont have great luck with work arounds


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

diggin up the grave.


----------



## Chyna (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spank Subrosa*

This rim is so frail- the sidewalls dent so easily , definitely not for free-ride :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Americanahstan (May 21, 2009)

Why not consider this information:

Features:
Spank Subrosa
- Lightweight 6061 aluminum disc rim for All Mountain to extreme use 
- Patented OohBah domed well profile claims to double the rim strength 
- BeadNip locks the tire into the bead seat, even when running low pressures
Please note: From Spank's experience, although these rims are strong enough for DH purpose they are primarily an all-mountain rim. Subrosa do not like being made to eat huge rocks.
Weight 565g
---------------------------------------

Mavic EX 729 Disc Rim 
The reference Disc rim for all extreme MTB riding, now with a leading edge design.
This is the robust and hard wearing Disc rim preferred by the planet’s best downhillers and freedriders. The disc rim benchmark for the most extreme free-riders, now with a matching aesthetics.
•	Clincher
•	Disc
•	Double eyelet
•	Traditional drilling
SUP (Soudé Usiné Process)
A welded and milled rim joint which is extremely strong, eliminates shuddering when braking and offers superior wheel balance. After bending, the rim joint is arc welded. The welded seam is then milled for a smooth finish.
_Strength of the rim up to 90% at the weak point seam vs. 60% on a pin-joint rim. 
_Eliminate shuddering when braking
_Easier wheel building for a more balanced wheelset

MAXTAL
Exclusive to Mavic, an aluminum alloy that is 30% more resistant than a 6106 alloy for lighter and spicier rims. Exclusive alloy developed specifically for Mavic by Pechiney Alcan Group, for rim manufacturing and optimizing alloy characteristics vs. that specific use.
_30 % added strength compared to a classic 6106 aluminum rim of same weight
_Lighter than usual aluminum rim of same strength 
Weight:	675 G

I have considered this information because I was thinking about adding a little gold flash to my bike by having the gold rims. You know, just because they look good in gold, however I have also talked with riders that told me that the Spank Subrosas are soft and dent very easily. I have had Mavic 729s for 5 years and they are straight and hard and in good condition. I ride nearly every day wether it be jumping, Dh, Freeride, Enduro or going to work in the French Alpes! I have also ridden them for about two years of non-stop riding on the east cost in the Appalachian chain. I hope this helps you.


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

I had my Spank Subrosa Rims for about 3 months and i tried going tubless but could never get it to work. They also started to splitting on me. So i had to take them off. I talked to a guy at the Spank booth at Interbike and he told me to send them some pix so i did but they never got back to me.


----------



## Americanahstan (May 21, 2009)

Notice how the spoke nipples eyelets are not reinforced! This are just eye candy in my opinion. It is a shame because they do look good at first sight. Come on Mavic make for us some anodized color options!!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ZTR series rims also have no eyelets, and they are considered top of the line rims.
They perform well, too.

But it's certainly easier to build wheels with eyeleted rims when the nipples are aluminum.

I also think it's unlikely that Mavic would ever condescend to making colored rims, unless forced to (and this forcing is the unlikely part).


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

Those Subrosa's with the small split at the joint are about 3-4 years old I'm afraid. They were tremendously successful at that time in bridging the gap between bombproof heavy FR rims and Lite-Weight All Mountain hoops. We still get people commenting on how long they have used them without issues. The original and first version of the Subrosa only had a riveted joint. Currently Spank are producing rims out of a state of the art in-house facility called Fratelli Industries. There rims are sleeved using new technologies, allowing lighter weights, better ultimate strength, and tighter joints. 

Spank is pushing rim production process technology development at an extremely rapid rate right now. The 2010 and 2011 EVO versions of the Subrosa, Spike, Stiffy, and Oozy rims have been updated to improve stiffness, reduce weight, reduce flange heights, and further improve on hooping/joint creation. 

Agreed on the information available on the website. Spank is in the process of updating the site, but priorities in the last two quarters of 2010 have been focused on development and testing. Marketing will follow. Sorry to keep you waiting!


----------

